# Fourtitude / Vortex Media Group Joins Vertical Scope Car Enthusiast Network



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s no doubt that 2015 has taken on quite a transitionary tone in this enthusiast space we call home. Whether it be the retirement of old friends like Audi Sport’s Tom Kristensen, inspirations such as Ferdinand Piech or designer Giorgetto Giugiaro, the changes in the aftermarket at firms like APR, the hard shift of executives going on now at the Volkswagen Group, and finally the recent passing of Audi Driver Magazine’s chief editor Paul Harris, it has become increasingly clear to me that the time may be right for me to consider a passing of the reigns.

When we launched Fourtitude in 2004, we did so to fill a void I felt was open in the Audi enthusiast space. In the 11+ years since that time, I feel Fourtitude has grown from vague four ring inspired play on words to well-established part of the Audi lexicon. In that time we sought to educate and entertain Audi enthusiasts, I find this highly educated reader base has both educated and entertained me even more. Nevertheless, the moment is right for me to transition from the hyper-focused car enthusiast to hyper enthusiastic focus on two all too quickly growing little girls, my daughters.

Vortex Media Group, of which Fourtitude is a part, was approached several months ago by Vertical Scope. Depending on your readership frequency, you may know this company as the people who acquired QuattroWorld late last year or perhaps the upstart enthusiast website company that Canadian media juggernaut TorStar invested in earlier this summer. Whichever, Vertical Scope is a serious player with a serious interest in not just collecting and maintaining enthusiast outlets such as Fourtitude, VWvortex and Swedespeed, but also ushering them into a new online era in a very credible way. In our opinion, they were one of the best fits we believed could assure a bright future for these websites those of us here at Vortex Media hold so dear.

As expected, Vertical Scope has made a lot of efforts in order to maintain the quality of the Fourtitude experience as best they can. Will Barber from our editorial staff will stay on, stepping up to take over lead editorial duties on Fourtitude. John Acton will stay on and join the Vertical Scope sales team, while Tim Enders will stay on as lead forum administrator. With Vertical Scope’s backing and our group of guys I believe to be the best enthusiast site operational team in the business, I am convinced Fourtitude’s future will be in great hands. Candidly, I also can’t wait to see how Fourtitude fits in with VerticalScope’s Audi enthusiast portfolio of sites – QuattroWorld.com, R8Talk.com, A5OC.com and more to form an even stronger package.

As for me, I won’t just disappear. While I do hope to take on some new projects that no doubt will be active in the automotive space, I also plan to be a regular contributor under Will Barber’s leadership. And, while I’d like to think I’m irreplaceable, I believe Will would benefit very much by utilizing and even growing the group of regular Audi enthusiast contributors who’ve been so important to Fourtitude over the years.

Not surprisingly, I find this post has become a bit more long-winded than I’d expected when I set out to write it. Before I sign off as editor-in-chief of this site, I’d like to thank all of you readers, contributors, friends, fellow Audi enthusiasts and also the incredible staff at the much-loved Audi brand itself for such a truly unforgettable ride.


----------



## AG-Admin (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself to you all. My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I am part of a small team that will be on Fourtitude.com covering the webmaster duties for George.

We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it’s paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What am I here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact as I said earlier. You all contributed to building the strong foundation Fourtitude.com was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

I do look forward to getting to know you all and this unique community better.

-Philip


----------



## jonnyswitchblade.com (Nov 6, 2006)

*Best of luck*

George,

Fourtitude has long been my favorite of Audi enthusiast sites. You built something great.

Spending more time with your girls is the most noble of endeavors. Enjoy this time. Soak it up.

Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

From everyone here at APR, thank you for all you've done for the community George, Jamie and company!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

George,

Thank you very much for all you have done for this website and this community. And thank you personally for helping me build and support not one by TWO ProjectA3 series with my 2006 and 2015 Audi A3's. Those cars were instrumental to myself and the A3 forums for those newly introduced cars to the US, and would not have been possible without your help and support as well as the support of forum sponsors and shops/companies around the country and world. 

Thank you x a million!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you very much guys. It's been a pleasure working with you and I hope to do so again in the future.


----------



## johnny_rokker (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey George,

Hopefully this doesn't mean the end of running into you at shows and events around the country, but I understand the need for new ventures and life priorities. Congrats on the new moves and future plans :thumbup:

Nate, NGP


----------

